
Is HN missing what Douyin is? - zhte415
Also known as tiktok, it is on most of my white-collar workers&#x27; phones (we are living in China).<p>WeChat was the elephant in the room 4 years ago, now with mobile payment in China everywhere, yet almost nothing on HN for a couple of years while it was storming China.<p>From anecdotal observation Douyin seems to be cutting into the social media thing WeChat did with microblogs, while WeChat micro-blogging has enveloped to limited duration posts and closing viewing to friends&#x2F;contacts only.<p>Looks interesting.  Duoyin is huge.  Surprised HN doesn&#x27;t have tentacles into interest in this.<p>If I&#x27;m the first tentacle sucker, just ask.
======
tlb
A link to an article explaining what's interesting about it would be better
than a meta question.

------
lurenjia
The company behind Douyin showed up in HN though.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15458720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15458720)

------
billconan
how is Douyin different from [https://imgur.com](https://imgur.com) ?

Or vine? Or instagram ?

